# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi Taken

## rachi

Ja dhe nje film tjeter ku shqiptaret dalin per menaxheret e prostitucionit ne evrope.
Filmin mund ta shkarkoni nga piratebay, ky eshte linku:
(me co mesazh personal dhe jua dergoj)
ju duhet nje bit torremnt client dhe me broadband vjen shume shpejt.
Shikim te kendeshem
Rachi

P.S Moderatoret e forumit se di nese kam shkelur rregullat po nese po jini te lire ta moderoni ose fshini postimin

----------


## ARKIA

Me ra rasti te shoh nje movie te ri "Taken"ku permenden shqiptaret si drejtues te tregetise se sharkes se bardhe ne nje shtet Europian(Fr) thoni te jene te verteta ato qe thuhen?
Thjesht na bene rezil . Americanet na shohin me sy te shtrember keto dite.
Si mendoni se na eshte hapur ky nam?

----------


## nikas

e jo mos e be kaq tragjike. injornate si pune e Grekerve pergjithesojne jo populli Amerikan. Sic jemi ne sot kane qene Italianet disa vjet me pare por ne vend tu dilte nam i keq jane bere si idhuj. Godfather---mafia type. Derisa nuk bejne gje me popullin e thjeshte nuk ka problem. Tani andej nga evropa si Italia dhe greqi ndoshta edhe Anglia na kane felliq disi por do kaloj me kohe. Do shuehen tipa te tille. U kalon koha. Tani jane beqar dhe nuk pyesin shume por kur te martohen dhe ligjet ne shqiperi te shtrengohen do zhduken.

----------


## Testim

Ky film na bën të famshëm.

----------


## ARKIA

... padyshim eshte ekzagjirim ashtu si edhe filmi . Kjo qe them na shohin me sy te shtrember ishte nje pervoje personale (ndoshta e momentit) sidoqofte nuk do te kisha problem psh te shihte nje american dicka te bukur per Albanian. Edhe une jam i mendimit se jane ne zhdukje e siper keto fenomene koha po e verteton, vecse filmi nuk do te zhduket kurre dhe per kete me vjen keq.
Kemi gjera me te bukura ne shqiptaret per t'iu prezantuar perendimit, keshtu e mbaj vehten me gariet.... .
Gezuar!

----------


## geezer

tri her e kam shikur  , nuk me pelqej keto skenat em shqiptaret

----------


## nikas

Nuk e kam pare filmin por me pelqeu traileri. Tani qe thoni dhe ju se eshte me shqiptar do shkoj ta shikoj. A ja vlen si filem pa e pare me elementin Shqiptar?

Ne B.E (para dy vjetesh) u be nje analize a kriminalitetit emigrant te cdo vendi anetar. Te dhenat e Greqise per here te pare u bene me perqindje te popullsise. Pakistanezet te paret, greket te dytet edhe keshtu me rradhe deri tek shqiptaret me kriminalitetin me te ulet (per shtetin e greqise flasim.) Ishte nje surprize e madhe si per Greqine por edhe per Evropen. Greqia nuk i pranoi kurre resultatet por e verteta qendron e vertete. Ndoshta ne fillimet e viteve 90 kishte shume krime nga Shqiptaret sepse ata nuk kishin shume te drejta ne ate shtet. 

gjithashtu nuk i kontrollonte njeri. Nuk jepnin shenjat e gishtave si edhe s'kishin ndonje dokumentacion te regullt. Tani punet kane ndryshuar, pjesa me e madhe kane dokumente edhe kane filluar dhe bisneset e tyre. Punet e rendomta behen nga pakistanezet tani prandaj dhe numri krimeve prej tyre eshte i larte. Ne angli une kam qene vet ne vitet 90 dhe shqiptaret jipnin emra te ndryshem keshtu qe ishte e veshtyre identifikimi i tyre. Faji me i madh i bie shtetit anglez i cili edhe pse eshte njoftuar per 80 persona te krimit te rende nuk pranon ty ekstradoje ata per ne shqiperi. Nga nje here nje shtet ka nevoje per typa te tylle. I mba si "ujkun" e tufes. Per cdo problem tua ngjiti atere fajin.

nejse sic thashe edhe me pare do shuhen me kalimin e kohes. dhe Grekerit dhe italianet e me rradhe bene krime ne Evrope ne nje kohe apo tjetren.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Filmi eshte shume i bukur : )*

----------


## xfiles

Filmi eshte shume kot dhe i ekzagjeruar.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Filmi eshte shume kot dhe i ekzagjeruar.


?????

Ku eshte egzagjerimi mo?

----------


## xfiles

> ?????
> 
> Ku eshte egzagjerimi mo?


tek si na bene ne shqiptaret perbindesha,
plus dhe tek fakti qe u be si tip heroi, shpartalloi banden i vetem, arriti te shkonte deri tek vendi ku beheshin blerjet, shpartalloi edhe ca bodigarda te tjere ta armatosur, etj etj etj.
me shume besoj tek superman se sa tek filma te tille.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> tek si na bene ne shqiptaret perbindesha,
> plus dhe tek fakti qe u be si tip heroi, shpartalloi banden i vetem, arriti te shkonte deri tek vendi ku beheshin blerjet, shpartalloi edhe ca bodigarda te tjere ta armatosur, etj etj etj.
> me shume besoj tek superman se sa tek filma te tille.


E para njehere filmat behen per komercialitet mer dhe ato lloj pelqehen.+ qe filmi eshte shume i bukur mos ja fut kot.Dhe filmat me supermena i pelqen nje si puna jote  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: ...

----------


## xfiles

> E para njehere filmat behen per komercialitet mer dhe ato lloj pelqehen.+ qe filmi eshte shume i bukur mos ja fut kot.Dhe filmat me supermena i pelqen nje si puna jote ...


ne filmat alla supermena, filmi zhvillohet i bazuar ne postulatin se protagonisti ka fuqi te mbinatyrshme, dhe vazhdimi eshte koherent me kete.
Por ne ata alla taken, protagonisti eshte just human.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> ne filmat alla supermena, filmi zhvillohet i bazuar ne postulatin se protagonisti ka fuqi te mbinatyrshme, dhe vazhdimi eshte koherent me kete.
> Por ne ata alla taken, protagonisti eshte *just human*.


dhe jep cdo gje qe te shpetoje vajzen e tij.

----------


## new-man

Pse e bejne nje film me shqiptaret qe merren me drog nuk do te thote se eshte ashtu me te vertet...!!!
Por s'do te thote se ne shqiptaret nuk merremi fare me drog.

----------


## xfiles

Per drogen nuk eshte halli,
problemi eshte se na bene perbindesha te prostitucionit.
jo se nuk ka, por ishte tej mase i tepruar.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Dhe shqiptaret ngelen te ofenduar nga ky filmi.Pppffff  :perqeshje: .

----------


## DI_ANA

Nje e vertete e hidhur per fat te keq.Kriminalitetin nuk e solli shqiptari neper bote,por ja qe disa prej tyre u bene idhujt e tij.Eshte me te vertete nje plage e hidhur per viktimat dhe ata qe rane preh e tij.Filmi nuk me duket i ekzagjeruar,pasi faktet dhe provat jane reale..

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Per drogen nuk eshte halli,
> problemi eshte se na bene perbindesha te prostitucionit.
> jo se nuk ka, por ishte tej mase i tepruar.


me beso qe ka te tepruar, ka nga ata qe madje kan mar edhe cuna dhe i mbajne me force.
kan bere lloj lloj gjerash, ca turturash ju kan bere femrave , jemi kafsh perfundimisht,ata qe meren me prositucion.
sepse marin shumicen e gocave atje ku jane me prinder te lodhur dhe skan te aferm ose vellezer.

keta sesht se e dine se cfare kan bere tamam shqiptaret por kur vjen fundi kan dashur te xhirojne nje film sa me attractive, te tjeret e shofin zbavites sepse i tille eshte gjersa ne normale qe na ben te ndihem ndryshe sepse jemi shqiptar dhe nuk e pertypim dote nje poshterim te tille.

----------


## flory80

Më vjen mirë që qënka hapur kjo temë, ashtu siç më vjen shumë keq për temën që trajton.
Dikush do të thotë se është thjesht një filëm, por filmat janë ata që të nxjerin namin. Duke parë një filëm të tillë një Amerikan që do të nisej për turizëm në Europë ndërmjet Shqipërisë dhe le të themi Malit të Zi apo Kroacisë do të zgjidhte njërën nga këto dy vende pasi të kishte parë këtë film.
Unë që thoni ju sot me qef të madh shkova në kinema për ta parë këtë filmin se nga privjutë duket i jashtzakonshëm. Koha sot ishte e mbrekullueshme dhe unë thash po vesh një bluzë me mëngë të shkurtra hapa gardarobën dhe pa e ekzagjeruar unë 1/2 e bluzave i kam me simbole Shqiptare apo me mbishkrime Albania, Shqipëria, Shqipëri Etnike, Kosova etj etj
Zgjodha një bluzë të bardhë me një shqiponjë dykrenare në shpinë, dhe mbishkrimin Albania në gjoks. Ftova dhe një grup shokësh pasi e kishim biseduar për ta parë këtë filëm dhe u nisëm.
Impresioni i parë ishte kur shkova për të prerë biletën, para meje ishte një shoqja ime dhe ajo bleu biletën e saj dhe vazhdoj më tej në momentin që unë u shfaqa përball sportelistëve, të tre që ishin aty shtangën dhe panë njëri - tjetrin në sy. Unë nuk i kushtova rëndësi sepse nuk e dija për çfarë bëhej fjalë. Ata qëndruan për disa sekonda me sytë të ngulur në bluzën time. Më pastaj unë i zgjas paratë dhe i them njërit prej tyre, një biletë për filmin "Taken" ata të tre përsëri shtangën dhe pasi panë njëri-tjetrin në sy më hodhën një vështrim neveritës dhe më sgjatën biletën. Pasi mora biletën dhe u bashkova përsëri me shokët njëri nga të më tha, i pe ata sportelistët? Nuk të kishin shumë qef ty... edhe po qeshnin duke bërë shaka, edhe unë po prap me shaka u thash se më kanë inat se që të tre i kanë mamatë e bukura, po kur tua mbledh të treja bashk me ndonjë dhomë hoteli do fillojnë të më pëlqejnë.....
Fillon filmi dhe në momentin kur personazhet negativë fillojnë të flasin Shqip, tavani i kinemasë më ra mbi kokë dhe mu errën sytë. Shokët e mi nuk thanë një gjysëm llafi por unë e ndjeja se çfarë mendonin. Kjo ka qënë dita ime më e sikletshme këto kohët e fundit.
Filmi ishte i paparë, shumë i bukur dhe mbres lënës por imazhi i Shqiptarëve të paraqitur në këtë filëm ishte shumë i keq, dhe ajo që është më e keqe është se filmat me Shqiptarë si personazhe negativë kanë filluar të futen në modë!

----------

